# Wanted - RP



## Apprentice (Sep 7, 2008)

This RP is about a ferternity of Assassins. One Rouge Assassin thought to himself that he was the best. His name is Cross he now runs a rouge organization against the Ferternity. Anyways the ferternity is a group of people born to kill, by fate. 

In Year 2008.These people have conditions or issues. They're blood cells move at extrodinary speeds. Thus causing adrenaline to rush through there body. Adrenaline that makes them move faster and react better them others. You are one of those people. Will you be apart of the ferternity or are you rouge. 

Well you dont know yet you will be living your life until someone from the oppoing organization tries to kill you. I can not tell anything further than this. I started you off, now you have to live your life.
........................................................................................................
Character Sheet:

Name:

Age:

Side: (Rouge or Ferternity)

Wepons: (No weapons of mass destruction)

Apperance: (facial features,clothes,build,etc.)

Vehicles: (up to either three brands or three vehicles)

Have fun with your new life.​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 7, 2008)

like when is this set? cause if ur saying vehicles, its got 2 be like 1916+ or somtin @_@


----------



## Apprentice (Sep 7, 2008)

Any Vehicles the setting is where evr you live year of 2008


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 7, 2008)

ohh....well then....submitting character lol xD

EDIT: seems like Assassins Creed lol XD...except no Animus LOL!

Character EDIT:

Name: Demuris

Age: 21

Side: Rouge

Wepons: 
*hidden in left side of cloak*

*Hidden in right side of cloak*

*5 kept in each cloak sleeve, eject able by pressing  a button on his under wrist*

*10 kept in a hidden pocket on each of his thighs*


*main part kept under cloak on back, only hilt is see able sticking out*

*Spoiler*: __ 








Apperance: 


Vehicles: ya, his feet, he can scail large building without useing any tools and has incredible running speed, its like he has the genetic abilities of the Ferternity, secretly, he was part of the Ferternity, but left and became a rouge after an "insident"


----------



## Apprentice (Sep 7, 2008)

*Character Sheet*

Character Sheet:

Name: Justin Fox

Age: 20

Side: Ferternity

Weapons: *2 in back waist holsters 

*2 in chest holsters 

Apperance: Carmel Skin Tone, Medium Build, Ceasar Cut, Sky Blue Eyes, Black Tank-top, Black Jeans with skulls on pockets, All Black Coverse, All Black Ny Fifty Cap,4 pack, Tatto of Dragon on left arm

Vehicles:1. 
 THATS ALL FOR NOW


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 7, 2008)

lol xD why need a vehicle? they have enhanced abilities lol xD and i feel like fucking Altair right now lol XDDDDDD


----------



## Apprentice (Sep 7, 2008)

just for fun, i suppose you seen the movie, so we can do stunts like flip over cars and shoot throgh sunroofs


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 7, 2008)

acually i havent seen the movie, i ddnt even know there WAS a movie @_@ i just thought u moddled it off of Assassins Creed *dies*


----------



## Apprentice (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyways i'll make the game thread when ever we have about two more people, try to get some of your friends to tag along if u can


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Feb 26, 2010)

*nehtapa*

Name: Nehtapa - means panther on indian - 

Age: 19

Side: fernety

Weapons: 2* jacket pockets rigth and left 
10 of these babies 

Apperance: ice storm.

Vehicles: just 1 motorcycle


----------

